# GT: Game 67 - Clippers @ Grizzlies



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*GT: Game 67- Clippers @ Grizzlies 3/23*

<center>







vs.









Thurs Mar 23
5:00 pm
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: GT: Game 67- Clippers @ Grizzlies 3/23*

This will be the hardest game this week.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







 @








Los Angeles Clippers 39-27 @ Memphis Grizzlies 38-29

Where: FedEx Forum, Memphis
When: Thursday March 23rd; 5:00 PM PST, 8:00 PM EST
LA Media: KTLA With Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith; KTLK AM 1150 With Matt Pinto

Projected Starting Units:







vs








Sam Cassell vs  Bobby Jackson 
17.4 Points  11.8 Points 
3.7 Rebounds  3.3 Rebounds
6.5 Assists 2.9 Assists 








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs Eddie Jones
15.9 Points   12.6 Points
4.6 Rebounds   4 Rebounds
3.2 Assists 2.2 Assists








VS








Quinton Ross  vs Shane Battier
4.9 Points  10.3 Points
2.7 Rebounds 5.2 Rebounds
1.3 Assists   1.8 Assists

MatchUp Of The Day: 







VS








Elton Brand  vs Pau Gasol  
25.1 Points  19.9 Points 
10 Rebounds  8.8 Rebounds 
2.8 Assists  4.6 Assists 
2.63 Blocks   1.97ocks 








VS








Chris Kaman  vs  Jake Tsakalidis  
11.7 Points   4.4 Points  
9.4 Rebounds   3.7 Rebounds  
1.0 Assists  0.3 Assists 

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 104-97


*​


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

haha my bad for the double GT, didn't see it earlier :|


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Team Rankings Predictions:

Memphis wins by 2.7

Memphis has a 61.3% Chance to win and Clippers have a 38.6% Chance to win.

http://teamrankings.com/nba/1060323breakdown.php3

There's your link


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I dunno...after Sam I Am calling out the team after the Hornets' loss, I feel like the Clips are going to play an inspired game tonight...I'm going out on a limb and saying the Clips win.

Clippers 93
Grizzlies 88


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chucky Atkins will be starting instead of Bobby Jackson.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Chucky Atkins will be starting instead of Bobby Jackson.


who cares, we are going to win anyway

GO CLIPS


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Chucky Atkins will be starting instead of Bobby Jackson.


 I wasn't sure between those two so I went by the ESPN Depth Charts, and damn they are off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Big game, glad Cassell called out the team. I hope to see fire out of him and the team tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> I wasn't sure between those two so I went by the ESPN Depth Charts, and damn they are off.


Yeah, we've gone through some lineup shuffling since acquiring Atkins. Wright's been awful this season, too.

And actually, Jake Tsakalidis will not be playing tonight due to a sprained thumb. So we will not get to see "Clash of the Male Models" at the FedExForum tonight.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Memphis tends to give the Clips trouble, there's a few guys on the Grizz that can shoot the ball well. Grizz also riding a little winning streak.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man Bobby Jackson doesnt seem to miss against the Clips....even coming off the bench he is 

a threat...but....i think if they keep Pow at like 20 pts...we should win this game....


n Mike MIller needs to be contained as well...maybe put Q on him....


GO CLIPPERS!!!


BETTER WIN THIS!!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

grizzlies' next three opps are the knicks, bobcats and sonics.
if they beat us tonight they'll have at least an 8-game win streak and will be virtually guaranteed the 5 spot at which point we'll have to start seriously worrying about holding onto the 6.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I predict the Clippers lose...again make it "look" like a close game so its not so obvious. The barking Cassell gave the team was just so the media doesn't catch on with the playoff rigging. Dunleavy is not as dumb as he looks...this is all part of the masterplan. He'll do whatever it takes to win and if it means losing a few to make it to the 2nd round of the playoffs then he will! 6th seed here we come!! Denver watch out! :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

jcwla said:


> grizzlies' next three opps are the knicks, bobcats and sonics.
> if they beat us tonight they'll have at least an 8-game win streak and will be virtually guaranteed the 5 spot at which point we'll have to start seriously worrying about holding onto the 6.


I like the 6th spot better though.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

51-46 Grizzlies 6:54 3rd quarter
It was a 14 point lead at one point. Clips sloppy play looks like it's tightening up slightly.
:cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate threes, I wish they never added threes for the white boys.

(Undercover brother, reference.)


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Clips sloppy play looks like it's tightening up slightly.
> :cheers:


never mind. :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

2 steals and 2 fast breaks for memphis. 9-0 run for the grizzlies. 58-46 :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

65-49 Grizzlies. 2 minutes left in the third. Maggette scores his first point. Kaman only has three. Livingston with 2. radman with 4. Ross has 4. Mobley had 2 and has been out with an injury.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

In 1 game we can't beat Grizzlies, in a 7 game series it'll be a different story.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

65-55 Grizzlies going into the fourth.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

3 pointer eddie jones.

maggette takes it in for his first field goal and gets fouled.

Mags misses the foul shot.

Grizzlies turn it over.

Offensive foul on Maggete.

Jones misses a layup. 

Kaman rejected inside.

Battier Scores. 70-57


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman scores.

Grizzlies airball.

Cassell step back jumper for two.

Grizzlies time out. 70-61. 8:48 left.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I can't believe I'm saying this but go Memphis :|


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Miller fouled by Livingston. Makes both shots. 

72-61.

Maggette stripped away. 12 steals for memphis.

Jones fires in another. 74-61.

Kaman catches it down low and lays it in.

Grizzlies turn it over.

Brand back in Maggette out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell misses another 3. Brand picks up his fourth foul going for the rebound.

Memphis loses it.

Cassell drives it in nicely. 74-65 :banana: 

Clips take it away again.

Cassell fouled. Time out. 5:40 left.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston hit a jumper? *WOW*


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell makes em both. 74-67.

Gasol misses.

Cassell misses a tough one.

Atkins misses. Another offensive rebound for memphis.

Offensive foul on Jones.

Livingston hits a jumper. 74-69. 4:08 to go. :angel: 

Eddie Jones misses another wide open trey.

Foul on memphis.

Beautiful move by livingston in the lane. 74-71.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Livingston hit a jumper? *WOW*


 He hits 2 in a row? God damn, miracles can happen.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

WOW 21 TOs? i should just go eat dinner rite now and not get disappointed


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Game over fellas.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I said this was going to happen...don't worry this part of the masterplan!! GO CLIPPERS!! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Part of the plan to get 6th right?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

alexander said:


> who cares, we are going to win anyway
> 
> GO CLIPS


Hysterical.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We came within 3 in the fourth you know.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> We came within 3 in the fourth you know.


Yep, the Clips sure did.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bruins win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Oh so Closer to the 6th seed


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Didnt play with energy tonight. Every single player, kaman, maggs, cassell, even brand all missed easy shots, turned the ball over, mental errors. It was pretty bad. They look like they did when they had that one 5 game loosing streak. In the grand scheme of things this game isnt that important, but they better get out of this funk soon.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: GT: Clippers @ Grizzlies*

I was jumping between this game, the NCAA, and the Warriors/Mavs game, but between the lack of scoring from other players (other than Brand) and the lack of rebounding (it seemed like the Grizz were getting a lot of offensive rebounds), it was a tough night for the Clips.

I'm sure the boys will bounce back vs. the Wiz.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Ouch, just plain bad game.

Clips can't afford to have more games like this, no matter playoff seeding or win record. Too many games like this will eat into the players' confidence. Will the Clippers come out strong next game? Hope so. It's one thing to lose while playing well, it's quite a different thing to lose due to poor play (not taking away from the Griz's game tho).


----------

